# Flashlight



## kah5683 (May 15, 2017)

When I delivered newspapers by car 35 years ago, I had a plug in car flashlight that was rectangular and had a light beam that could see an address on a house a mile away (it seemed). I no longer have that light, and am looking for something to see house addresses at night at a reasonable cost. With the days starting to get shorter, it will be a longer time in the morning and night that I will have to search for the correct location. Suggestions?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

My Fenix PD35 works pretty well.

Bright mode is good for address checking. Low mode is good for checking for left behind pax items.


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

Streamlight stinger or ultra stinger works great. These are Rechargeable flashlights that last forever used by many police departments. Expensive but you can find used ones on ebay for $40


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

kah5683 said:


> When I delivered newspapers by car 35 years ago, I had a plug in car flashlight that was rectangular and had a light beam that could see an address on a house a mile away (it seemed). I no longer have that light, and am looking for something to see house addresses at night at a reasonable cost. With the days starting to get shorter, it will be a longer time in the morning and night that I will have to search for the correct location. Suggestions?


Wal Mart, Acadamey, any sporting goods store will have powerful beams that plug into " car cigarette" lighter/ aux. Power jack.



kah5683 said:


> When I delivered newspapers by car 35 years ago, I had a plug in car flashlight that was rectangular and had a light beam that could see an address on a house a mile away (it seemed). I no longer have that light, and am looking for something to see house addresses at night at a reasonable cost. With the days starting to get shorter, it will be a longer time in the morning and night that I will have to search for the correct location. Suggestions?


You can easily purchase enough candle power lumens to start small fires.


----------



## Nomad (Jul 30, 2015)

Maglite... The big one... Costs about $50 and doubles as a weapon, but more realistically as a deterrent.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Ok...am I missing something here...?

If I type the address into google maps...

It will show me which house it is....

That's so easy a monkey can do it....8>)

Rakos

PS. Maglite makes a mean dual purpose flashlight/baton...get the D cell model that uses 4 cells...pricey Butt...effective!


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Seems like I haven't figured out how to embed images.
My pic was an AR-15 with flashlight and scope attached. Light to illuminate the address and scope to see it clearly.

Some houses are set back quite a bit from the street. In my day job, I use binoculars.


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

bsliv said:


> Seems like I haven't figured out how to embed images.
> My pic was an AR-15 with flashlight and scope attached. Light to illuminate the address and scope to see it clearly.
> 
> Some houses are set back quite a bit from the street. In my day job, I use binoculars.


you can see the picture when you reply but maybe the wrong forum to post a gun


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

pacifico said:


> you can see the picture when you reply but maybe the wrong forum to post a gun


Strange when I previewed the message and replying to the message that the image appears. 
It may be the wrong forum. Humor, not harm was intended.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Rakos said:


> Ok...am I missing something here...?
> 
> If I type the address into google maps...
> 
> ...


Uhh... google maps is not 100% accurate, you also have to contend with apartment complexes that are 1 single street address for 20 buildings and 500 units.

that 4-5% is enough to ruin your day if it's inaccurate.

Worse case scenario I'll request that the customer flash their porch light on and off.

At 4:00 AM they will either understand and BAM find them instantly, rain shine sleet or hail... or they don't pick up and it's an instant no-show.

I love my mag-light... it's nice to know i have a skull crusher in the door of the car,

Only problem is mine hasn't actually worked as a flashlight since the 90s...


----------

